# Funny pictures of your rats



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I know I have an obsession with taking pictures of my rats so I tend to catch some doofy pictures of them. And I still look back at them and get a good laugh. We see a lot of adorable pictures on here of everyone's rats, I was wondering if anyone has caught some silly ones as well? Share them! Everyone needs a good dose of cute and funny now and then!

(The funny pictures I was trying to post won't work. They were taken at too high of a resolution so I found the funny one with Jukka and Berkeley and just posted monorail Brody and floating head Valencia haha)


http://i58.tinypic.com/3515q4p.jpg


http://i61.tinypic.com/8wf9xe.jpg


http://i57.tinypic.com/of3a6h.jpg


----------



## pip367622 (Feb 24, 2014)

Awww those photos are great, 

1) one with the yawn, looks like it needs a speech bubble with funny comment, and looks like your rat is belly laughing,
2) Looks like your rat has been bad, and done something wrong, or squishy flat and pancaking!
3) Looks like Super Rat, with fleecy cape and super rattie powers! 

Pip x


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

Aww those pics are too adorable! Your rats are so sweet looking and have beautiful coats.

I posted one of my first day I got Huckleberry where he climbed into his food bag and just say there. Didn't even eat! And he loves hanging out on my neck and shoulders. The second he was falling asleep.


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Misty maybe was a just a little scared of meeting her sisters for the first time.

http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.p...9&d=1378492504

She lives with them now though, and she is very happy.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

All these photos are adorable!!
Here is Token the first week Ii got her as she was sleeping in my sweatshirt. She looked like a little sausage. 
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z274/rochelledargo/7_zpse62b1fb2.jpg


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Enjoying the pictures! here is my contribution: Badger winking.....







Matt wasn't holding her had she just doesn't like tumour checking 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

@CJmoore: That is [email protected] mum: Do hairless tend to be smaller? I was told by someone who raised both types that hairless tend to be more [email protected]: I didn't even know rats could wink haha


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I have my hairless and a double rex. My hairless is very friendly and my double rex is taking her lead and becoming much like her now, but I have heard that they do tend to be more out going and Token is definitley that way. Of all the rats I've seen over the past few months, Token does seem to be quite tiny compared to them.


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

This is Pop. Sometimes his endowments don't fit his seat. x)
(I'd say he's actually the least endowed of the two though!)


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

*haha*

only one of mine does funny things. when im doing my make up he likes to either get into my box or steal my brushes lol... makes me laugh every time


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Everyones pictures are really good! I love them!!!

Here are some of mine:

So Rhona likes to climb to the top of the cage when they all come out for free-playtime. This photo makes me laugh because there is Roxi and Rosie at the bottom, like _'whaaaattt?!'_









I love this photo of Evie. She was climbing up the sofa and couldn't do it. She just sorta' sat there as if to say _'well are you going to help or not?'_









This is one I took the other day... Roxi casually just had her head stuffed between the sofa cushions and it made me laugh XD









Here is Rosie... yeah.. not sure what she was doing here. She's a bit special.









Oh look, here she is again. Shoes are very interesting to her!









Cute one of Ebby 'running'









Oh and of course, we need to see a photo of my baby Echo yawning!!









Hope you like them!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Ada being adorable.






They all look so hpleased with themselves. "haha We fit!"


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

@Simmon mum: Hmm maybe my next will be a hairless.Here's a pic of my rat learning paw/shake. He initiated it and did it a couple times after. ^^


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

These are all so cute! The captions just make them even funnier


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

My girls are constantly getting into trouble and I've always got my camera on hand to capture those moments (then get them out of trouble) here's my girls and their shenanigans
Except for the white male, his name is Snowbell and he's my friends; I kept him for a while while his tail healed. He's all better now!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

@hrl20100- the fourth one up, with Rosie looks like she's winding up for a punch! So cute.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Mouse-
Yeah she's a strange one! XD


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG I love this thread already!!! XD

I have loads!! Here's a select few 

Rinoa looking the most suspicious a ratty could ever look! O_O









Aeon is plotting an epic hide...









Nope... Can still see you!









And one i've shared recently which is the best pic ever! Aeon jumps over the candlestick... nope, food dish!


----------



## Demidumbo (Mar 17, 2014)

My rat demetri helping me win a game of rummicub  his face just looks like he's trying to keep his poker face on 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

These pictures are too perfect X0 this is my new little 4 week old boy when I tried to hold him up for a picture haha He was having non of it.


----------

